# Audi TT Owners Austin Texas USA



## checkoutmytts

Anyone on here in the Austin, Texas USA area? Would love to meet up and possibly start a shared shop we can all pay a small monthly fee to use to do mods and have gatherings. Hit me up!

I built hot rods and motorcycles from 1991-2012 before closing my shop due to changing interest. I am a decent welder, metal fabricator, damn good body man, and a master painter. I am not however very good on the mechanical side of things but I know a little from working on cars my entire life.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Try a post in the mk1, 2 and 3 sections you I’ll get a better answer there


----------



## checkoutmytts

YELLOW_TT said:


> Try a post in the mk1, 2 and 3 sections you I’ll get a better answer there


Thanks, is there a way to delete this thread to avoid confusion?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

checkoutmytts said:


> Thanks, is there a way to delete this thread to avoid confusion?


It will be fine just leave it as is


----------

